# #24-CLOSED- Crochet Snowflake afghan with Rachel H.



## Designer1234

Welcome to the workshop!! 
*please read this information - it is important and part of the workshop requirements*.

*PLEASE READ THE FOLLOWING WORKSHOP INFORMATION*

ALWAYS start reading at the beginning of this workshop, even if you join in late. 
This is important as sometimes corrections are made or there are additions to the information. If you are starting the class, even after the starting date,
make sure you read from page 1 through to the end so that you have all the information
Each Workshop is taught by a KP member show volunteers his or her time.

*IMPORTANT* We ask that you read the following requests in order to make our workshops easy to understand and to help them run smoothly.

*#1-once you have posted on this topic-* 
all future posts to this workshop will be mailed to you automatically unless 
you change your setting at the top of this page to 'unwatch' Or unless your settings are not set up for 
emails of watched topics to be sent to you. In that case, click on my profile at the top of any KP page and change it.

*#2 PLEASE NOTE*: As the Teacher in many cases is teaching his or her specific way of doing the project please don't post links 
unless they are approved by the teacher. if you wish to discuss other methods, please pm the teacher before you post about different techniques or ways of doing things. If it is acceptable she or he will post the information.

#3-* As a matter of courtesy*- please let the teacher answer questions about the workshop - each teacher will do their best to drop by the workshop at least once a day, questions answered by students incorrectly are in some cases not the method used by the teacher,and can cause confusion.

#4-* There is a tech section on our main page if you have problems with opening downloads*. We try to make sure that downloads are pfd downloads as the majority can open them.

#5 _If you wish to go to another workshop or topic in the workshop section, from these pages - go to the top or bottom of the workshop pages and you will see_ this link is on the same line as the page numbers here.

*KNITTING AND CROCHET WORKSHOPS WITH DESIGNER1234*

#6-*We would appreciate very much if you ONLY GIVE OUT THE FOLLOWING LINK* ,not the individual links of the workshops to other KP members. This is very important and helps us run the workshop section efficiently. We ask your cooperation in this regard.

_The following link takes you directly to the workshop home page where you can read the information files at the top of the page and then scroll down to the open and closed workshops.

This request includes posting information or directing new people to the workshops._

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

#7-*To subscribe to this section* - go to 'my Profile' at the top of the page. You will see a place where it shows what sections you are subscribed to - then you can subscribe to

KNITTING AND CROCHET WORKSHOPS WITH DESIGNER1234

- it will then remain permanently on your home page with MAIN, PICTURES, CHIT CHAT ETC. and you can click on it whenever you want to come into this section.

#6 -One of us (Managers) will delete posts not about the workshop.This is with the approval of each of our teachers and we do it so that the information which is saved when the workshop closes - is straightforward and easy to understand.

_You are welcome to post comments etc. however, we will just delete them once the teacher has seen them . We do, however, ask that you use a bit of restraint as it keeps us very busy trimming._

Thank you - designer1234 and prismaticr and nrc1940 (Section Mgrs.)

*Rachel will be posting her class later on - remember though there is a big time difference. We will have the workshop information available when you get up tomorrow morning - the starting date*.

Welcome to you all!
===================

*I would appreciate it if when you come in to this workshop you post I"m in which will be immediately deleted when I have counted your post*.


----------



## Designer1234

Here are two pictures of the afghans you will be starting tomorrow- aren't they great?

*ATTENTION!* here is the link to the

PARADE OF SNOWFLAKE AFGHANS STUDENT'S WORK.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-167735-1.html*


----------



## Designer1234

IT IS IMPORTANT THAT YOU ALL READ THE WORKSHOP INFORMATION. IT IS THE ONLY REQUIREMENT WE HAVE for joining our workshops. ]

We ask that you read and please follow our requests so that these workshops can be run in an orderly manner. It is not a KAL where the members help each other solve problems - it is run by the teacher.

Welcome to you all; Our teacher is in New 
Zealand and might possibly post before we go to bed. it will definitely 
there when we wake up. so have fun everyone!!

I will be dropping by during our day time to help when Rachel is sleeping, but she is the teacher, I will be there to comment and answer simple questions. Not teach the class. We have had these classes from 'down under' before and they work well.


----------



## Rachel Haggie

Designer1234 said:


> Here are two pictures of the afghans you will be starting tomorrow- aren't they great?


Hello KPers. I am Rachel. Welcome. 
These afghan rugs are very easy to make - they look more complicated than they are. The list of stitches needed has already been posted so check back. Stitches needed are:- slip stitch (sl st). single crochet (sc). half double crochet (hdc). double crochet (dc). treble (tr).
My pattern is an English one and we have some different names for the stitches but I have adjusted the pattern accordingly - just follow the instructions.
Here is the pattern, so those of you who already crochet can just fire ahead. Actually, one crocheted in cotton would make a great dishcloth I think. Please just ask if you get stuck. If I don't reply straight away it is because I'm asleep, but I will answer eventually.
In Rnd 1 -The first 3 chain counts as the first tr so in all you have 16 trebles into the circle. Important to have 16 so check before you fasten off.


----------



## Rachel Haggie

Rachel Haggie said:


> Hello KPers. I am Rachel. Welcome.
> These afghan rugs are very easy to make - they look more complicated than they are. The list of stitches needed has already been posted so check back. Stitches needed are:- slip stitch (sl st). single crochet (sc). half double crochet (hdc). double crochet (dc). treble (tr).
> My pattern is an English one and we have some different names for the stitches but I have adjusted the pattern accordingly - just follow the instructions.
> Here is the pattern, so those of you who already crochet can just fire ahead. Actually, one crocheted in cotton would make a great dishcloth I think. Please just ask if you get stuck. If I don't reply straight away it is because I'm asleep, but I will answer eventually.
> In Rnd 1 -The first 3 chain counts as the first tr so in all you have 16 trebles into the circle. Important to have 16 so check before you fasten off.


----------



## Rachel Haggie

Rachel Haggie said:


> Hello KPers. I am Rachel. Welcome.
> These afghan rugs are very easy to make - they look more complicated than they are. The list of stitches needed has already been posted so check back. Stitches needed are:- slip stitch (sl st). single crochet (sc). half double crochet (hdc). double crochet (dc). treble (tr).
> My pattern is an English one and we have some different names for the stitches but I have adjusted the pattern accordingly - just follow the instructions.
> Here is the pattern, so those of you who already crochet can just fire ahead. Actually, one crocheted in cotton would make a great dishcloth I think. Please just ask if you get stuck. If I don't reply straight away it is because I'm asleep, but I will answer eventually.
> In Rnd 1 -The first 3 chain counts as the first tr so in all you have 16 trebles into the circle. Important to have 16 so check before you fasten off.


Now that the basic snowflake is done we start on the edge to square it off


----------



## Designer1234

Donna Jean said:


> Love the pattern and can't wait to get started. I do have a question, I didn't notice a hook size. Is there a specific size crochet hook we should use? Thank you


ANSWER TO DONNA JEAN -Rachell posted that she uses a 3.5 - 4.5 mm crochet hook and from what I can gather it would be Sport or finer yarn. It would depend on what kind of yarn you use.

For a worsted I would use 4.5 or even 5 mm for a large afghan
for a sport weight I would use 4 mm

Baby weight would likely work better with a smaller hook.

I never pay too much attention to a pattern hook number as I am inclined to use what yarn I have and adjust the hook until I get the size I wish.

Make your first square and see if you like your hook size. Lacy would call for a larger hook, firmer would call for a smaller hook.

*4mm =G 6
4.5mm = 7

5mm= H 8
5.5 mm =I 9*

I hope this helps. Crochet is very forgiving - you will use the hook and yarn size that works best for what you are making.


----------



## Designer1234

I just crochet the first section of the granny square.I used worsted weight yarn and a size 5 mm crochet hook

As far as the yarn you need I would take it from your stash You can change your colors where you want on the pattern.

here is my first circle. I will check the pattern and finish off the first square.

You might want to use a smaller hook and a finer yarn than I did . My circle is 6" across which will be smaller than the square when the final rows are added. *It would be a good size for a larger afghan*. I wanted you to be able to see the stitches. However with this size hook and the worsted it is still quite lace.

*Information for beginner crocheters*
In the pattern, for beginners- Make sure that you see where it says *to crochet into the space between the stitches* not into the stitches- this is important for the pattern

One thing I do when I am going into V's for a new row -*I slip stitch into the center of the V and THEN chain three (shows as the first treble ,-chain2 , treble - rather than start my pattern in the first bar. I do this automatically when I am making another V into a previous row's V . I do this on each row. in otherwords the whole 
2 treble,ch 2, 2 treble is inside the V.

It is confusing for new people as rarely does a pattern tell you to slip stitch into the center of the previous V and THEN chain 3 for your first bar of the new row. They seem to think this information comes out of thin air.

I hope this isn't confusing you. It took me awhile to realize that this is one of the places that they expect people to know.

here is my circle. This is a very nice pattern and once you understand what the concept is, it will give you no problems.

I would suggest that you make a few more circles to make sure you understand how this circle was 'built' then when Rachel comes on again you can start putting your outside rows on which will turn your circle into squares and then you will learn how to put them together.

With all knitting and crochet-- practice practice. this one is a great way to learn how to do circles

. note that each row adds to the number of stitches. first there is only 1 treble, 2 chain, 1 treble-- the next row is 2 treble, 2 chain. 2 treble, -- the next is 3 treble, 2 chain, 3 treble --ALWAYS putting ALL of the new V into the center of the V below. this is all there really is to it.

I hope this is helpful. Designer.*


----------



## Designer1234

Pat lamb said:


> I read before that the tr is a double crochet, or is it
> Sc single crochet
> Hdc. Half double crochet
> db. Double crochet
> Tr. Triple crochet. . Help. Thanks. Pat


A tre ble is a triple crochet .

it starts with chain
then single crochet
then half double crochet, 
then Triple or treble crochet.

The chain is your cast on 
the sc (single crochet goes directly into the chain and you pull up and draw through the two loops.

the hdc - you wrap the yarn around the hook once - then pull a stitch through all three loops.

the dc. you wrap around once - pull through two and pull through two more

the treble -- wrap yarn around twice, pull through 2, pull through 2 and pull through 2.

you will chain one for a single crochet to start the row. 
you will chain two stitches for the first double crochet row, and 3 stitches at the beginning of a treble crochet row.

Once you know these four stitches including the chain , you can do just about everything in crochet. it is how you place them that gives you a pattern. That is why you have to practice so that it becomes automatic as far as the stitches are concerned, then you can concentrate on the pattern.

I actually have crochet so much I rarely follow a pattern - I use my denise interchangeables with 50" cable and go up the sides rather than across the bottom.

This is just for your information.

*NOTE; read ahead as Rachel does her crochet trebles differently than I do - I think as it is her workshop you should use her method* .


----------



## Designer1234

Jessica Jean has kindly given us a link to show the different stitches - it is exellent and I would strongly recommend it. Thanks JJ -- you have so much in the way of places to find things. Rachel will he happy to see it too. I appreciate it.

here it is

http://patternsforcrochet.co.uk/crochet-stitches.html


----------



## Rachel Haggie

Designer1234 said:


> A tre ble is a triple crochet .
> 
> it starts with chain
> then single crochet
> then half double crochet,
> then Triple or treble crochet.
> 
> The chain is your cast on
> the sc (single crochet goes directly into the chain and you pull up and draw through the two loops.
> 
> the hdc - you wrap the yarn around the hook once - then pull a stitch through all three loops.
> 
> the dc. you wrap around once - pull through two and pull through two more
> 
> the treble -- wrap yarn around twice, pull through 2, pull through 2 and pull through 2.
> 
> you will chain one for a single crochet to start the row.
> you will chain two stitches for the first double crochet row, and 3 stitches at the beginning of a treble crochet row.
> 
> Once you know these four stitches including the chain , you can do just about everything in crochet. it is how you place them that gives you a pattern. That is why you have to practice so that it becomes automatic as far as the stitches are concerned, then you can concentrate on the pattern.
> 
> I actually have crochet so much I rarely follow a pattern - I use my denise interchangeables with 50" cable and go up the sides rather than across the bottom.
> 
> This is just for your information.


I'm awake now. Here are the instructions for the border,


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> I just crochet the first section of the granny square.I used worsted weight yarn and a size 5 mm crochet hook
> 
> As far as the yarn you need I would take it from your stash You can change your colors where you want on the pattern.
> 
> here is my first circle. I will check the pattern and finish off the first square.
> 
> You might want to use a smaller hook and a finer yarn than I did . My circle is 6" across which will be smaller than the square when the final rows are added. *It would be a good size for a larger afghan*. I wanted you to be able to see the stitches. However with this size hook and the worsted it is still quite lace.
> 
> *Information for beginner crocheters*
> In the pattern, for beginners- Make sure that you see where it says *to crochet into the space between the stitches* not into the stitches- this is important for the pattern[/u.]
> 
> One thing I do when I am going into V's for a new row -*I slip stitch into the center of the V and THEN chain three (shows as the first treble ,-chain2 , treble - rather than start my pattern in the first bar. I do this automatically when I am making another V into a previous row's V . I do this on each row. in otherwords the whole
> 2 treble,ch 2, 2 treble is inside the V.
> 
> It is confusing for new people as rarely does a pattern tell you to slip stitch into the center of the previous V and THEN chain 3 for your first bar of the new row. They seem to think this information comes out of thin air.
> 
> I hope this isn't confusing you. It took me awhile to realize that this is one of the places that they expect people to know.
> 
> here is my circle. This is a very nice pattern and once you understand what the concept is, it will give you no problems.
> 
> I would suggest that you make a few more circles to make sure you understand how this circle was 'built' then when Rachel comes on again you can start putting your outside rows on which will turn your circle into squares and then you will learn how to put them together.
> 
> With all knitting and crochet-- practice practice. this one is a great way to learn how to do circles
> 
> . note that each row adds to the number of stitches. first there is only 1 treble, 2 chain, 1 treble-- the next row is 2 treble, 2 chain. 2 treble, -- the next is 3 treble, 2 chain, 3 treble --ALWAYS putting ALL of the new V into the center of the V below. this is all there really is to it. This is when you are working on a circle.
> 
> this rule will change when you start to change it into a square.
> 
> I hope this is helpful. Designer.*


----------



## Rachel Haggie

*6th row*. Join border yarn any where.

Then work *1hdc into next space between the trebles.
1 dc into the next space. then 5 tr into each of the next 5 spaces.

then do the first corner which is 2tr 3ch 2tr all into the next space. then repeat the process in reverse, which is 
5tr into each of the next 5 spaces. 1 dc into next space. 1 hdc into next space, 1 sc into next space.*

*Repeat this for the round* - you should have 4 corners. sl st to the first hdc.

Work 3ch (first treble) and start on final round. Hope this is helpful


----------



## Rachel Haggie

Williesied said:


> Have not seen how much main color of yarn is needed. Could you tell us how much we need. Don't want to run out.
> Willie


My pattern says that 1 50gm ball of each colour will make 3 snowflakes


----------



## Pat lamb

I guessed I ask the wrong question, in the pattern when it calls for a tr is that a double or a treble? I did the chain with sc, hdc,DEC and tr so I know how to do them. Will keep trying


----------



## Rachel Haggie

Rachel Haggie said:


> Hello KPers. I am Rachel. Welcome.
> These afghan rugs are very easy to make - they look more complicated than they are. The list of stitches needed has already been posted so check back. Stitches needed are:- slip stitch (sl st). single crochet (sc). half double crochet (hdc). double crochet (dc). treble (tr).
> My pattern is an English one and we have some different names for the stitches but I have adjusted the pattern accordingly - just follow the instructions.
> Here is the pattern, so those of you who already crochet can just fire ahead. Actually, one crocheted in cotton would make a great dishcloth I think. Please just ask if you get stuck. If I don't reply straight away it is because I'm asleep, but I will answer eventually.
> In Rnd 1 -The first 3 chain counts as the first tr so in all you have 16 trebles into the circle. Important to have 16 so check before you fasten off.


----------



## Rachel Haggie

Pat lamb said:


> I guessed I ask the wrong question, in the pattern when it calls for a tr is that a double or a treble? I did the chain with sc, hdc,DEC and tr so I know how to do them. Will keep trying


tr is a treble stitch. I do it this way 
yarn over hook. insert hook into chain and pull through. Yarn over hook and pull through 1 loop. Yarn over hook and pull through 2 loops. Yarn over hook and pull through remaining 2 loops. This is I think the English way rather than yarn twice around the hook initially. I find it easier to do it my way. Hope this is helpful


----------



## Rachel Haggie

Williesied said:


> I'm talking about how much yarn to do the 6th and 7th rounds and then the out side borders and putting it together. Am going to use stash colors for ends 2 through 5. Thank you. Willie


Don't know exactly how much yarn is required for each border. I usually buy 900gm balls of black whenever I see it on special.


----------



## Rachel Haggie

Jenice said:


> I would like to know too. And when will the finishing of the snowflake square be posted?


border rounds are posted now


----------



## Rachel Haggie

triana said:


> Yay. I've just finished my first snowflake and I'm so pleased with it. I'm self taught and have never followed a pattern before so this has been one of my 'things to do' for a while. I decided not to make a race of it but just take my time and it worked - just a few hiccups along the way but it was so easy to undo (unlike my knitting). I'm using 4ply cotton and a size 2.5 crochet hook. I'm going to have a go with a 2.00 hook just to see what the difference is. Thank you Rachel for the pictures as well as the pattern.


Great - it is really quite an easy pattern. It would be easy to increase or decrease the size of the snowflake - you just need to adjust the border stitches to make sure you get 4 even corners


----------



## Rachel Haggie

Pat lamb said:


> I guessed I ask the wrong question, in the pattern when it calls for a tr is that a double or a treble? I did the chain with sc, hdc,DEC and tr so I know how to do them. Will keep trying


Tr is for treble.
Yarn over hook, insert through chain. Yarn over hook and pull through. Yarn over hook and pull through 1 loop. Yarn over hook pull through 2 loops. Yarn over hook and pull through remaining 2 loops.


----------



## Designer1234

It is a wonderful looking block and makes such a nice afghan.

*Just one more thing for new crocheters. It is a thought - I always try a new pattern in worsted with a slightly larger hook *

_ I make one block with that yarn and that hook- it is large enough that you can see exactly what you have done and how it works, and I find it is very helpful when I am trying to follow a pattern.

Being a lefty I hardly ever- practically never follow a written pattern. I usually just make from viewing the picture it and put it in a zip lock bag with the actual pattern or instructions. It is a handy way to keep track of your different granny squares or pattern blocks.


----------



## Pat lamb

Here is my snowflake.


----------



## Rachel Haggie

Pat lamb said:


> Here is my snowflake.


That's great - just like a bought one. Congratulations


----------



## Maz

This is may second try, happier with this one.


----------



## Rachel Haggie

Maz said:


> This is may second try, happier with this one.


Great - love the variegated blue and the white edge is crisp - perfect for a small person


----------



## marileej

Designer1234 said:


> I just crochet the first section of the granny square.I used worsted weight yarn and a size 5 mm crochet hook
> 
> As far as the yarn you need I would take it from your stash You can change your colors where you want on the pattern.
> 
> here is my first circle. I will check the pattern and finish off the first square.
> 
> You might want to use a smaller hook and a finer yarn than I did . My circle is 6" across which will be smaller than the square when the final rows are added. *It would be a good size for a larger afghan*. I wanted you to be able to see the stitches. However with this size hook and the worsted it is still quite lace.
> 
> *Information for beginner crocheters*
> In the pattern, for beginners- Make sure that you see where it says *to crochet into the space between the stitches* not into the stitches- this is important for the pattern
> 
> One thing I do when I am going into V's for a new row -*I slip stitch into the center of the V and THEN chain three (shows as the first treble ,-chain2 , treble - rather than start my pattern in the first bar. I do this automatically when I am making another V into a previous row's V . I do this on each row. in otherwords the whole
> 2 treble,ch 2, 2 treble is inside the V.
> 
> It is confusing for new people as rarely does a pattern tell you to slip stitch into the center of the previous V and THEN chain 3 for your first bar of the new row. They seem to think this information comes out of thin air.
> 
> I hope this isn't confusing you. It took me awhile to realize that this is one of the places that they expect people to know.
> 
> here is my circle. This is a very nice pattern and once you understand what the concept is, it will give you no problems.
> 
> I would suggest that you make a few more circles to make sure you understand how this circle was 'built' then when Rachel comes on again you can start putting your outside rows on which will turn your circle into squares and then you will learn how to put them together.
> 
> With all knitting and crochet-- practice practice. this one is a great way to learn how to do circles
> 
> . note that each row adds to the number of stitches. first there is only 1 treble, 2 chain, 1 treble-- the next row is 2 treble, 2 chain. 2 treble, -- the next is 3 treble, 2 chain, 3 treble --ALWAYS putting ALL of the new V into the center of the V below. this is all there really is to it.
> 
> I hope this is helpful. Designer.*


*

Pardon my confusion, but I am one of the newbie crochet wannabee students from the Basic class. I completed rd2
and joined with a slip stitch. Am I now making a 2nd slip stitch into the V space before making my chain to start RD 3?*


----------



## happyhens

hi just done two more, plus some middles i'm enjoying do these look realy good


----------



## mountaingal

Designer1234 said:


> It would be appreciated if you post pictures of your squares and then when you finish your afghan post them here too. I hope to open a "parade of Snowflake afghan pictures on the Main section.
> 
> Shirley


Here are a few of mine..


----------



## Williesied

Here are three of my squares! Willie


----------



## Rachel Haggie

skmcgee287 said:


> Just got ready to start. I have a #7 needle and it says 4.5mm and a #9 (I) that says 5.5, so I'm a little confused. Are we using 4.5 no matter what the letter or number?
> Thanks in advance


It doesn't really matter what size hook. Slightly larger is easier to use and you can see your stitches better


----------



## Rachel Haggie

happyhens said:


> hi just done two more, plus some middles i'm enjoying do these look realy good


Gorgeous - love the vivid blue/purple.


----------



## Rachel Haggie

mountaingal said:


> Here are a few of mine..


You've been really busy - they look fantastic and the blanket will be a whirlwind of colour


----------



## Rachel Haggie

Williesied said:


> Here are three of my squares! Willie


great colour mix.


----------



## Rachel Haggie

lpeni said:


> I'm confused. I thought a treble (tr) was our double crochet (dc). From what I read you are describing a triple treble.
> I am pretty new to this. Am I suppose to be doing a dc or a triple treble?
> Thank you for this beautiful snowflake pattern. These workshops are great.


Hi. just follow the pattern. I adjusted the names of the stitches accordingly. If you use your version of hdc (half double crochet) . dc (double crochet) and tr (treble), you'll see that a tr is twice the size of a dc. And a dc is twice the size of a hdc - which is what you want for the snowflake. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Rachel Haggie

mountaingal said:


> Here are a few of mine..


Your pile looks just like my pile of flakes waiting to be assembled.


----------



## Rachel Haggie

Katieknits said:


> I want to thank Rachel & Designer 1234, I started out with dishcloth but then saw pics and decided to go to my stash. I have been doing granny squares for awhile and have made a few afghans.
> I had a little trouble with the tr as I was doing it wrong & then got that.
> 
> I love the snowflake but one of the best things for me was finally learning how to follow crochet instructions. I have mostly looked at videos or tutorials to learn this craft but seeing the written instructions and pictures has given me more confidence to read crochet instructions.
> Knitting my first love, I don't seem to have a hard time reading patterns but until now, sometimes I felt crochet patterns were slightly daunting.
> Thanks very much.


You're welcome. It was my first time doing a workshop and glad to hear it worked out. I love to crochet as it grows faster and doesn't seem to affect my thumbs the way knitting does. I've always got one of these rugs on the go as they are quite easy and look great as a throw rug or a cot blanket. I often make one as a gift for a friend's child/grandchild as a tv watching blanket. The recipient is almost always dumbstruck at receiving their own rug.


----------



## jeaniebug

Here is a square completed.


----------



## Rachel Haggie

jeaniebug said:


> Here is a square completed.


Looks fabulous. I've always done the centre and the border the same colour but this looks really great. Good luck .


----------



## Sirhc

I'm in too.


----------



## rovingspinningyarn

I had these two finished two days age.They will be one single coaster. Twenty-Seven centers done today. Was working on a lap blanket. This is easy peasy as making a pie crust.


----------



## rovingspinningyarn

Those are the center of the snowflakes each center will have the three colors you see there.


----------



## skmcgee287

so I think I got the pattern as its has taken me a bunch of squares to come up with the colors of green and red I want to use for a Christmas Afghan. But I think I have just what I want now.


----------



## Helma

I decided to make a dishcloth for now. Thank you for the lovely pattern.


----------



## black kitty

This is my first try. I like it. Hubby does not. What do you think? Shall I make more like this one?


----------



## Rachel Haggie

ncs said:


> This is my first workshop and I am not sure I understand this process correctly. Please answer the following questions:
> 
> 1. Is there a link for a written pattern or do we just read the email messages for the pattern?
> 
> 2. Are the pattern stitches written in UK or US? I am confused with the many different explanations (sorry).
> 
> 3. I am wondering what the many little crochet circles are between the different color rounds. Are these for connecting the squares together at the end? I have never seen these before and am thinking they have to be used for something great.
> 
> Thank you for your talent and educating a new beginner in the workshops.


The pattern is given in the workshop underneath the pics of the snowflake - just click on download.
The stitches are in US as I adjusted the pattern to suit. If you can do single crochet (sc) half double crochet (hdc) and triple crochet or treble (tr) then you can make this snowflake.
All the circles around the edge are just other centres for future snowflakes done by that participant and not attached.
Any problems with the pattern just pm me and I'll try to help.
Hope this is helpful. 
Regards - Rachel


----------



## Rachel Haggie

yarnyarnroving said:


> I had these two finished two days age.They will be one single coaster. Twenty-Seven centers done today. Was working on a lap blanket. This is easy peasy as making a pie crust.


Really gorgeous - love the variegated wool.


----------



## Rachel Haggie

skmcgee287 said:


> so I think I got the pattern as its has taken me a bunch of squares to come up with the colors of green and red I want to use for a Christmas Afghan. But I think I have just what I want now.


Absolutely beautiful. Your Christmas afghan will look fabulous. In NZ Christmas is hot so it would be packed away and not on show.


----------



## CrochetorKnit

Lovely Christmas throw/afgahn or doily!!


----------



## rovingspinningyarn

I will have to get the picture on later. I guess I don't have to wait later, there it is Six snowflakes. I used Red Heart Fiesta yarns. They don't carry Cornmeal, Lavender & red. I looked & they are
discounted. They carry buff. Herrschners or you can try Joanna's Fabric stores.


----------



## Rachel Haggie

Susan645 said:


> I love it..we are traveling and cannot download the pattern to any device with us, it just won't, so I have hand written,I am missing something...so I will keep the link and hopefully be able to download next week. Mine is much smaller..seem to be missing rounds....should have 6?


Once you've made the circle there are 4 rounds to make the snowflake then 2 more rounds for the border. If you have any probs just pm me when you get home and I;ll send the pattern again


----------



## triana

Hi Rachel. I've done quite a few squares now and am beginning to wonder about putting them together. Would you recommend blocking the squares before joining or blocking once you have finished the afghan? I've so enjoyed making these - it will be my first crochet afghan. I've used Patons 100% Cotton 4ply and 3.0 crochet hook. Here are one of each of the snowflake colours I've used. They're squared off using light grey


----------



## mountaingal

Here is mine.. Just have to crochet around the whole afghan..Thanks Rachel & Shirley!

:thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Well, I finally managed to follow your pattern and complete my square. I used a 5.5mm hook. The red and white are worsted weight; the black seems to be more like a sport weight or something even thinner. Both the black and white have a sparkly wrap; I don't think it shows in the scan. I am surprised at how big my square is! It's bigger than the scanner bed - eleven inches square! I added a round of double-crochet just to give the wimpy thing some added body. Tomorrow at Sunday Afternoon Knitting meeting, I'll be sewing it onto my  Swatch-Catcher Blanket.


----------



## Designer1234

mountaingal said:


> Here is mine.. Just have to crochet around the whole afghan..Thanks Rachel & Shirley!
> 
> :thumbup:


that is a lovely afghan. I will be opening a Parade shortly and will post the link here. Please put your finished squares or afghans in the parade. Shirley (designer1234)


----------



## Designer1234

I JUST OPENED THE * PARADE of student's work (snowflake afghans)*

Please post your work at this link

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-167735-1.html*


----------



## Designer1234

*I HOPE YOU WILL ALL POST YOUR PICTURES, EVEN IF IT IS JUST ONE BLOCK -- There are some in the Parade now. The Parades show what we have accomplished in our workshops and the remarks and discussions in each one are wonderful.

So many lovely designs done here so POST THEM LADIES*! Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

Clelita said:


> triana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rachel. I've done quite a few squares now and am beginning to wonder about putting them together. Would you recommend blocking the squares before joining or blocking once you have finished the afghan?
> 
> I'm also looking for instructions on how to put the blocks together.
> 
> 
> 
> Designer here:* Rachel is in New Zealand and will be joining us later in the day to answer questions. It is night there*.
Click to expand...


----------



## rovingspinningyarn

Here are my picture.


----------



## RedQueen

Those are really nice! I wish I knew what I was doing wrong. What yarn and hook size were you using?


----------



## rovingspinningyarn

Rachel & Shirley, I know I'm suppose to PM the two of you but I would have forgotten how to word this out had I done so. So I'm VERY SORRY that I went beyond the call of duty on this one. RedQueen was asking me what yarn I am using & the size needle I'm working with. I'm Very Very SORRY. yarnyarnroving.

I'm using Red Heart yarn Fiesta & size US 8 crochet hook, I all ready called up Joann's fabric center and the colors you see there are discontinued. You can also find Fiesta yarn through Herrschners.com they carry that yarn also.


----------



## RedQueen

Thank you. I hope I haven't caused a problem. I love the pattern and can usually follow it but something has me stumped and I don't know what it is.


----------



## Designer1234

I have emailed Rachel. We must remember that it is nighttime in New Zealand when day time here in NA so I am not sure when she will read my email. I hope she is okay.

I usually drop in once a day on all the open workshops but I have been tied up with personal stuff, so I do apologize for not coming by.

Don't forget to put your blocks and afghans in the parade.


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> I have emailed Rachel. We must remember that it is nighttime in New Zealand when day time here in NA so I am not sure when she will read my email. I hope she is okay.
> 
> y.
> 
> Don't forget to put your blocks and afghans in the parade.


----------



## Designer1234

I hope to hear from Rachel today as she should be awake now. I have sent her an email


----------



## Rachel Haggie

Pat lamb said:


> I guessed I ask the wrong question, in the pattern when it calls for a tr is that a double or a treble? I did the chain with sc, hdc,DEC and tr so I know how to do them. Will keep trying


joining the snowflakes together.

I use a single crochet stitch.
Put 2 snowflakes together wrong side to wrong side then join what ever colour you are using. Put hook into the treble stitch of the final border round on both snowflakes. Yarn over hook, pull through, yarn over hook and pull through both loops.
I do several squares until I reach the length of the rug I'm making. Then repeat this coming across the width.
This gives a raised edge on the right side which I like.
Of course you can sew them together with ladder stitch taking one or two threads from each snowflake. 
If anyone wants photos please let me know and I'll try to do put up images over the next 24 hours. Cheers Rachel


----------



## Rachel Haggie

Rachel Haggie said:


> I'm awake now. Here are the instructions for the border,


Here is how I join the snowflakes together, with a single crochet stitch.
Take two snowflakes and put wrong side to wrong side. I usually pin the centre to keep it all even. Start at the 4 chain corner space.
I have shown the joining stitch in green but if the border is black then I would use black yarn.
single crochet into each treble of the border round. I put hook through one treble of each snowflake, yarn over hook and pull through, then yarn over hook and pull through both loops.
When I get to the end I carry on and join another 2 snowflakes until I have the length of rug I want.


----------



## Designer1234

*THE SNOWFLAKE CROCHET AFGHAN WORKSHOP WILL CLOSE ON 
TUESDAY, MAY 21,2013*.

This has been a great workshop and we have made some gorgeous blocks and afghans.

*Thanks very much to Rachel and all of the students*. The workshop will remain closed, but you and other KP members are welcome to 
refer to it in the future -you are welcome to copy the information and pictures.


----------



## Designer1234

skmcgee287 said:


> thanks to both of you!
> I definitely will be looking forward to another workshop.
> I loved participating and seeing what the others put together.
> When afghans are finished will people still be putting pics on here because I would love seeing them finished.


they will be put here until the workshop closes, but there is a link to the snowflake afghan Parade and I invite everyone to put their pictures there, even after the workshop closes.

here - once again, is the link to the *PARADE OF SNOWFLAKE AFGHANS

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-167735-1.html*


----------



## Rachel Haggie

shar625 said:


> Im having a problem where to join the last stitches in a row when you finish the round.


If you are talking about the snowflake ,you slip stitch into the 3rd chain, then make three more chain which counts as the first treble.
In the border rounds you also slip stitch into the 3rd chain which gives a seamless look and it is hard to tell where one round ends and the next one starts. Hope this is helpful. Rachel


----------



## Designer1234

THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED.

Designer here-*I would like to thank Rachel and all the students for this very successful and interesting workshop*. If any of you finish any afghans or blocks after the workshop is closed, please post them in the Parade at the following link

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-167735-1.html*


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

